# Bullnose vs Chafer bead



## muddymen (Feb 3, 2009)

Well from some of the past threads we already know what a pain in the butt bull nose is to install. So how do you think it stacks up against shafer/chafer(sp?) bead?

FYI 3 years ago I did a 20,000sf house(with a ton of arches) in experimental chafer bead and since it's really taken off in this area. 

I'm talking about the plastic(vinyl) bead not metal but both sides will be worth writing about.


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

other than the base adapters taking a bit of time as well as the mitering bull-nose/round bead isn't that much more time consuming/difficult, and it's actually the norm in my area the only things that are square in most houses out here are closet jambs and ceiling angles (better, and straighter stop for texture)
as for chamfer bead I've never had the luxury of using it yet, hasn't taken off in my parts yet.


----------



## Apple24 (Jul 17, 2008)

Lets hope it never does


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

OK, I'm the goose. What is Chafer Bead?


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

it's like a jealous square bead trying it's best to look round


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

LOL, is that something like Willy Wonkas, square candies that look 'round??


----------

